# Bagna Cauda.



## corkyvike (Apr 25, 2022)

Anyone ever had it?


I haven't had it in maybe 30 years but it's good stuff.




https://www.lacucinaitaliana.com/it...hes/bagna-cauda-traditional-recipe-easy-steps



https://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/bagna-cauda.html


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 25, 2022)

My mother used to make this on occasion.  
I don't remember eating it or what went with it, just that she made something with this name.  
Was it the same ingredients?  Have no idea.


----------



## corkyvike (Apr 25, 2022)

We had it in a fondue pot.. With garlicy oil and you dip in veggies or meat like a fondue.


Now I have to look it up on Youtube. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIUADjbHdNM


----------



## corkyvike (Apr 25, 2022)

Here's a video with better cleavage. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZxtLKz0KzE


----------



## karadekoolaid (Apr 25, 2022)

If you  enjoy really strong flavours, then la bagna cauda is for you. 
Personally, I love it! But it´s not for the weak-hearted; so many anchovies and loads of garlic.


----------

